# Findley State Park



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Heading to Findley State Park by Wellington tomorrow for the long weekend. Taking my kayak to do some Bass fishing. Any water condition reports? Haven't been there in over a decade, what are the techniques I should be considering for Bass this time of the year there?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I live by there. I'm guessing it's gonna be super muddy they dug it out and pretty much ruined it. Maybe hit some if the coves with downed trees and brush. Wellington up ground is just down the road on Jones might be a better option.


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

EJVH3 said:


> Heading to Findley State Park by Wellington tomorrow for the long weekend. Taking my kayak to do some Bass fishing. Any water condition reports? Haven't been there in over a decade, what are the techniques I should be considering for Bass this time of the year there?


I will be camping there this weekend also. I was planning on fishing while there maybe not now.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

You won't know till you go...try it.

Don.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

jmyers8 said:


> I live by there. I'm guessing it's gonna be super muddy they dug it out and pretty much ruined it. Maybe hit some if the coves with downed trees and brush. Wellington up ground is just down the road on Jones might be a better option.


When did they dredge it? I haven't been there since '06.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm out here now and jmeyer is right, it's pretty muddy. Don't know what the upper end of lake looks like but the lower end by the campground is pretty stained. Nice average size of channel cats out here though. I had my 4 year old nephew play tug of war with a nice catfish and wasn't sure who was going to win for a second. Nephew came out on top and sure was proud of himself. Great times.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

loweman165 said:


> When did they dredge it? I haven't been there since '06.


There's a dredge floating around just outside of campground area of lake. Haven't seen it in action though

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Upper end by picnic point is probably a foot or so visibility and actually saw a couple nice bass cruising around. Hope this helps.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

That lake in the 80s before they killed the weeds was unbelievable. Crystal clear, perfect weed edges, well defined creek channel, stumps, you name it. Then it was all down hill.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed update. Not afraid of stained water at all. See you all out the this weekend. I will be in a blue Perception Hook Angler kayak.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have many good memories of memorial day family picnics on that lake at the picnic point. Growing up in Lorain Cty, we used to arrive at 7am and my Mom and Dad set up to make a grilled breakfast for whoever showed up in our family. That used to be the first time each year i was fishing and remember walking all those banks trying to catch bass or bluegill. I do remember even that early in season having to cast to open areas between the weeds. Good times for sure.
Rickerd


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

You would be better going to Wellington upground -a lot of bass there.


----------



## tellthetruth (May 29, 2004)

Just my opinion but that lake was always disgusting. Don’t know if the beach is still there but I wouldn’t let my dog swim in it


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Last year the beach had more goose crap then sand


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Who can remember when Findlay was an awesome lake full of healthy weeds and healthy fish besides the slime balls (channel cats). The ODNR thought it would be a good idea to put way to many White Amur in it and fast forward to today it’s a catfish bowl.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I do hardwood ! Lots of great memories from that lake , icefishing for the gills to the great crappie fishing in the spring and the occasional pike and big bass , I've only fished it a couple times in the last few years so I can't say to much about the current state of it ! Good luck EJ


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

It's a joke what our state government did there ! People with a so called education my ass! Those grass carp must die!!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

the lake going down hill had nothing to do with the white amur they put in there to help control the weeds... the lake started to fill in with silt and they didn't do anything about it...the beach there used to be awesome... nice sand all the way across now you go there and its a foot of muck... and that's on the far end of the lake away from the creek or river feeding it... you could walk the beach and see schools of shiners in the water...fished that lake for over 50 years and it was a great lake in the 60's and 70's...
used to get so many people there that cars would literally be lined on the side of the road just about to the entrance on rt58...many good memories out there


----------



## Mikeat11 (Jul 27, 2017)

I remember those days very sad!!


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

I’d also suggest Wellington upground. Not the best size, but there are TONS and I mean TONS of bass in there. Average size is 12-14 inches. Even a few smallies.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Only got out once because of the weather. 4 bass tops being 15 inches.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I remember Findlay in the '60s and '70s. We would get there as early as possible so that we could land a spot on the point. The water quality was excellent back then as was the fishing. I have many fond memories of the beach, renting a boat to explore the lake, or sight fishing for bluegills from shore at picnic point. It's sad to see such wonderful park go into decline.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I would have caught more if I was able to get out for longer. Two hours and I was just starting to get the pattern. That night the Noah's arc rains came and the next day the lake was flooded chocolate milk.


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Yes Findley isnt even close to what it used to be. As far as wellington upground its pretty good. can be tough at times tho. were planning an open bass tourney on wellington the saturday before fathers day if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mikeat11 (Jul 27, 2017)

Scotty Yamamoto said:


> Yes Findley isnt even close to what it used to be. As far as wellington upground its pretty good. can be tough at times tho. were planning an open bass tourney on wellington the saturday before fathers day if anyone is interested.


How much to get in


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I think the problem with Findley is excess nutrients. It probably gets too much runoff from the surrounding corn and soybean fields. This inturn created a large muck layer on the bottom of the lake hence why they are dredging. The geese dont help that problem either. Lots of man made lakes in ohio have these nutrient problems. The dredging should help a bit but if excess nutrients keep getting its only a band aide.


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

$50 per team


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Fished it a lot growing up with my dad,it used to be a great bass lake. The lake has been stirred up ever since the vegetation disappeared. The people in charge of this place sure ruined it. From the campground to the lake, this is one of the worst excuses for a state park that I've seen. To those in charge, thanks for ruining this place.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You work hard all week so you can take your kids to an Ohio state park, and it's a cesspool. What's wrong with Ohio the last 5-10 years.--Tim


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Let the weeds grow please! Start a petition guys and tell your fisherie personnal!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

the weeds are what was making the problem out there.... not helping it... what do you think happens to all those weeds every year when they die off?????


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Structure is essential for a heathy fisherie! Weeds have macro and micro invertebrates that small fish thrive on to get bigger especially panfish! I will take a hole lake top to bottom with weeds but smaller lakes might have a winter kill when ice and snow stops light penetrating to keep weeds alive thus with weeds dieing means no oxygen!! Runoff is contributing to the lake filling in! I heard the state put those worthless grass carp in so people like u could move through the weeds in a boat and not get snagged up with the hooks! Anyone that is serious bout fishing loves weeds! Unless all they do is troll! Come on now


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Take all the weeds out of the up ground for 5 years and see how dead that is!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I heard they are killing the zebra mussels at Wellington that are also killing the weeds not good! My buddy was out there a month and a half ago and said a lot of dead fish


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Structure is essential for a heathy fisherie! Weeds have macro and micro invertebrates that small fish thrive on to get bigger especially panfish! I will take a hole lake top to bottom with weeds but smaller lakes might have a winter kill when ice and snow stops light penetrating to keep weeds alive thus with weeds dieing means no oxygen!! Runoff is contributing to the lake filling in! I heard the state put those worthless grass carp in so people like u could move through the weeds in a boat and not get snagged up with the hooks! Anyone that is serious bout fishing loves weeds! Unless all they do is troll! Come on now


structure is essential yes .. theres a big difference between a healthy weedbed and weeds that are so thick its choking the lake ...but weeds die off in the winter months and turn to silt over time... the run off into the lake has been an issue for years ... i know that lake very well... trust me the few grass carp they put in there are not the problem...ive caught more fish out of that lake than i can even begin to think about casting from shore...yea, im a troller thats why i just posted a drift and cast post on the erie forums ...if you wanna troll it go ahead maybe you can clean some more of the weeds out of it while youre at it...


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

TRIPLE-J said:


> the weeds are what was making the problem out there.... not helping it... what do you think happens to all those weeds every year when they die off?????


I have 40 years of memories on that lake and I know the fishing is nowhere near what it use to be. We have had many days in the past of 100+ bass between 3 of us on the boat (catch and release). I know speaking for myself that I haven't had a day like that out there in over a decade,I don't know about anyone else. It's become a great lake for crappie and channel cats in my recent experience. I hope they don't screw up the upground.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

bigwayned said:


> I have 40 years of memories on that lake and I know the fishing is nowhere near what it use to be. We have had many days in the past of 100+ bass between 3 of us on the boat (catch and release). I know speaking for myself that I haven't had a day like that out there in over a decade,I don't know about anyone else. It's become a great lake for crappie and channel cats in my recent experience. I hope they don't screw up the upground.


im with ya big ...ive fished that lake since the mid 60's, and it was a great lake for everything...dont think it ever really recovered after they drained it back in the 80's early 90's...


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

ok I just posted in the tournament section but I just wanted to mention here since we talked about it earlier. Bass tourney at upper wellington on Saturday august 4 from 6:30-2:30. $50 per team big bass included please comment here or you can email me at [email protected] thanks.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Osmerus said:


> I think the problem with Findley is excess nutrients. It probably gets too much runoff from the surrounding corn and soybean fields. This inturn created a large muck layer on the bottom of the lake hence why they are dredging. The geese dont help that problem either. Lots of man made lakes in ohio have these nutrient problems. The dredging should help a bit but if excess nutrients keep getting its only a band aide.



Are they still dredging it? Was thinking about making the trip up there I a few weeks to try for some common carp and catfish. Never been to this lake before


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

They were still dredging the shallow South end when we camped there a few weeks back. The North end is (was) nice and clear water still. I am speaking of Findley Lake..... not Wellington upground of course.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

AtticaFish said:


> They were still dredging the shallow South end when we camped there a few weeks back. The North end is (was) nice and clear water still. I am speaking of Findley Lake..... not Wellington upground of course.


Yes I am speaking of the same. Do you happen to know where the carp like to frequent or hold up at?


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

missionfishin said:


> There's a dredge floating around just outside of campground area of lake. Haven't seen it in action though
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Why exactly are they dredging it? Is it that silted up? Or are they trying to remove fish...like carp


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

slick said:


> Why exactly are they dredging it? Is it that silted up? Or are they trying to remove fish...like carp


According to their website the ODNR dredged a handful of other lakes as well. I do know that the southern end of Findley was very shallow and silted up.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes the lake has been in need of dredging for a long time....has been stilted up very bad...even the beach has become a silted mess which is too bad was a nice beach at one time


----------

